# List of organizations against spanking?



## dulce de leche (Mar 13, 2005)

Does anyone have one? I know that I saw one, once, listing the AAP and several mental health organizations, etc. I've poked around in the archives but I haven't seen it there, just quotes. Maybe I'm missing it? Any links would be much appreciated!







:


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Do you mean this one? http://www.nospank.net/endcp.htm

Pat


----------



## dulce de leche (Mar 13, 2005)

Oh, that is fantastic! Thank you so much! The one that I was looking for was general rather than specific to school, but your link was still very helpful.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Try one of these organizations:

*Anti-spanking*

End All Corporal Punishment of Children
Project NoSpank
The Center for Effective Discipline (StopHitting.com)
Growing up Paddled, Belted, Switched or Swatted - Spanking is Never OK!PDF Article written by Vicki Polin, MA, LCPC, Michael J. Salamon, PhD, FICP; and Na'ama Yehuda, MSC, SLP, TSHH
Canadian government advice against spanking
Why It Hurts To Spank A Child
Chris's Anti-spanking Web Page An advocacy site containing the writings of the creator of the alt.parenting.spanking newsgroup on Usenet
Nopaddle.com A site examining the practice of paddling in the American south
Children are Unbeatable _Organisation aimed at banning smacking in the United Kingdom_


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Here is a list of organizations against all spanking, including at home:

http://www.stophitting.com/disathome...Statements.php

Quote:



American Humane Association
American Orthopsychiatric Association
Association for Childhood Education International
California Medical Association
Center for Effective Discipline
Early Childhood Association of Florida
End Physical Punishment of Children-USA
Family Service of Milwaukee
Green Mountain Educational and Cultural Trust, Inc. (Free the Kids!)
International Child Art Foundation
Justice for Children
Loving Alternatives in Parenting
National Association of Social Workers
National Coalition to Abolish Corporal Punishment in Schools
National Foster Parent Association
The Natural Child Project
Parenting for Peaceful Families
Parents and Teachers Against Violence in Education
Parents Anonymous
The Peaceful Home Foundation
Society for Adolescent Medicine
Texas Green Party
United Methodist Church
Village of Child Help
Wisconsin Child Abuse and Neglect Prevention Board


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

My experience is that it is more effective to invest my energy in helping folks understand what they can do INSTEAD, rather than to "stop spanking". Not unlike "discipline" for children, help them to meet their needs in a manner which is agreeable to both the parent and child. Tools of communication are more practical and applicable to more situations than just telling folks to "stop spanking", ime. The Center for Non-violent Communication is a wonderful resource. http://www.cnvc.org/raisekds.htm So are many of the books listed at the top of the forum.

Pat


----------



## dulce de leche (Mar 13, 2005)

Pat, thank you so very, very much for the resources and information on NVC. I am learning a lot from you.


----------

